# Wet Chin



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 11, 2012)

After just reading in the "Rainbow Bridge" section here today about Meeky242's bunny who just passed away due to chronic dental problems, I got a bit worried and thought I'd post about my Ripley. I've posted before about some of his runny nose issues, but then never took him in to the vet as it seemed to be allergies that never ammounted to much. For a while though now, I've noticed his chin being wet alot..in fact, today taking pictures of him, it was rather bald there.

He eats fine, but his eyes continue to run and his nose does a bit sometimes. The discharge is all clear.

If I do take him and say it is dental, is there much of anything they can do for him? (He's 9 mo. btw, had issues since I got him). If so what would they try doing?







{Bald chin }








{Wet eye}






{Just his disapproval of the camera..posting that for fun lol}


----------



## Meeky242 (Mar 11, 2012)

He looks better off then Guien looked so that's good! Maybe just get them to have a look. By the looks of it if t is dental it won't be anywhere near as bad as guiens was  He also looks bigger, fatter an healthier then she was so he's already better off! I wouldn't be too worried. Just take him and see what they say  

(hes also a stunning bun by the way)


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2012)

A wet chin is a symptom of a dental issue. It is difficult to diagnose dental molar issues unless x-rays are done.I had a bun with extensive molar issues that were only diagnosed by an animal dentist after doing x-rays . You need to see a vet who is highly educated in rabbit medicine and exotics (even if not a dentist) . A visual exam in the office just cannot see enough . Tooth root issues and gum disease could cause both runny eye and nasal issues. You need a vet who can do x-rays and diagose dental disease. if he cannot do work himself he can refer you to someone ,. Often really good veterinary care is affiliated with veterinary schools. 
Call around and ask questions . Sometimes vets do not know that they do not know so it is better to find a specialist than to go from one random vet to another . 

if you list your state we can give you a list of vets suggested by members but even then you need to call and ask questions.


----------



## Benjamin08 (Mar 12, 2012)

If a bun has dental issues would it still eat? I would think it would go off its food from pain.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 12, 2012)

I do think alot of times then they do go off their food with dental issues. There's no such problem with Ripley. Also, there's no tooth grinding that I've noticed with him which is good as well.

However, the runny eyes and wet chin gives me quite a bit of reason to believe there's *something* going on, I do think there a dental issues.

Another question, what would they most likely end up needing to do do treat whatever's going on? (I'm sort of trying to figure out about costs and all.)


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 12, 2012)

It is true that some rabbits go off their food when in pain but rabbits tend to hide pain due to their prey instinct and often will not go off food until the problem is extremely advanced

My rabbit had molars from one side of his mouth growing into the inner cheek on the other side of his mouth and was still eating. He required a stitch in his inner cheek after the tooth was filed back; this is not the norm , however, it is very common for rabbits to have points ground off their molars , sometimes every few months. 



http://www.rabbitnetwork.org/articles/toothdisease.shtml


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 12, 2012)

Get it checked out and decide about the issue once you are better informed.You don't want it advancing to an abcess in the ears, sinus or cheek. It could be just a minor issue. Loved the tonque, he is just so cute.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 12, 2012)

At 9 mo, it is a good time to establish a good relationship with a bunny savvy vet in any case. I'd take him in and have it checked.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 13, 2012)

tonyshuman wrote:


> At 9 mo, it is a good time to establish a good relationship with a bunny savvy vet in any case. I'd take him in and have it checked.



Yeah, we do have a very good bunny saavy vet we trust with them. However, since we've spent quite a bit in the last year on bunny medical we're trying to do all we can to hold off going if we don't absolutely HAVE to. That's why I'm trying to figure out if he has to go right now or if I should just keep an eye on him etc.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

Know what "tight and strapped" means. We are not credit fanatics. But it looks like there might be a molar issue. My Rabbit Vet told me that he would know if there was a problem with my small guys by 4 month. Unfortunately molar problems do turn up in lops and dwarfs because of the flat face of lops and small jaws of dwarfs. 

I know someone already posted info but here's some more. 

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/furloss.html

I think you really need to call the Vet. Molar issues do not go away but will get worse. And it's best to catch it now than later.

Good luck.

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 13, 2012)

ZRabbits wrote:


> Know what "tight and strapped" means.Â  We are not credit fanatics.Â  But it looks like there might be a molar issue.Â  My Rabbit Vet told me that he would know if there was a problem with my small guys by 4 month.Â  Unfortunately molar problems do turn up in lops and dwarfs because of the flat face of lops and small jaws of dwarfs.Â
> 
> I know someone already posted info but here's some more.Â
> 
> ...



THanks for the link. Yes, I agree. i wouldn't have posted if I didn't think there might be something like that going on. Its about $300 for them to do xrays (I know from previous experience) so that's why I'm hesitent. I guess for starters it might not hurt to have them do an oral exam to at least look for spurs, though I do know they need the xrays to be able to see much.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a really good idea. Do the oral first. Just to see if a spur is just starting or visible. 

Wishing you luck. Ripley is such a sweet bunny. BTW how old is he now? My Rabbit Savvy vet said by 4-6 months issues of the jaw are notable. But it doesn't mean it doesn't occur at an older age. 

K


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 13, 2012)

He's 9 mo. now. When he was a baby and I first got him his nose and eyes were wet and I attibruted it to allergies as bedding/litter all seemed to make htings worse. The runny eyes especially come and go and come and go. But since finding the wet chin I've realized its probably dental. Better than it being Pasturella though or something.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 15, 2012)

Just curious: will dental issues make nasal/occualar discharge come and go? Or am I maybe dealing with something else? He goes through phases of having it and not. For a few days, the eyes/nose run, then for a bit they won't, and then they do again. Just when I start to wonder about it, it stops. :? Now I don't see his chin, eyes, or nose being wet today or yesterday.


----------

